# A quiz for those who know everything



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

This is a quiz for people who know everything! I found out in a hurry
that I didn't. These are not trick questions. They are straight
questions with straight answers.

1. Name the one sport in which neither the spectators nor the
participants know the score or the leader until the contest ends.

2. What famous North American landmark is constantly moving backward?

3. Of all vegetables, only two can live to produce on their own for
several growing seasons. All other vegetables must be replanted every
year. What are the only two perennial vegetables?

4. What fruit has its seeds on the outside?

5. In many liquor
stores, you can buy pear brandy, with a real pear inside the bottle. The
pear is whole and ripe, and the bottle is genuine; it hasn't been cut in
any way. How did the pear get inside the bottle?

6. Only three words in standard English begin with the letters "dw" and
they are all common words. Name two of them.

7. There are 14 punctuation marks in English grammar. Can you name at
least half of them?

8. Name the only vegetable or fruit that is never sold frozen, canned,
processed, cooked, or in any other form except fresh.

9. Name 6 or more things that you can wear on your feet beginning with
the letter "S.

I will post the answers at some stage over the weekend.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

1. Chess

2. Niagara Falls 

3. Strawberries and Tomato's?

4. Strawberries

5. I have no idea, i guess they kind of suck the liquid out of the pear then put it in the bottle and does the pear then sock up the brandy?

6. I can think of one 'DWELL'

7. Comma, Colon, Question mark, Exclamation mark, Quotation mark, Brackets and fall stop. 

8. I have know idea?

9. I can think of 5 - Slippers, Shoes, Stockings, Socks, Sandals

Kim.x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Aww I just thought of another 'DW' word - Dwarf.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dwindle


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

number 8 - Lettuces.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

blimey i shall give it a go..........

1) chess?

2) Niagra falls

3) tomatoes and green beans?

4) strawberries

5) the bottle was made round the pear? ( i dunno do i!)  

6) dwell, dwarf, dwindle

7) comma, full stop, exclamation mark, question mark, colon, semi colon, inverted comma, brackets, asterix, forward slash, dash, quotation mark, ( god knows  )

8 lettuce

9) socks, slippers, stockings, sandals, sling backs, shoes, stilettoes, (sparkly party shoes?!)  

Come on mrs R, tell me how thick i am?  

Love Danni x x


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

Kia so far you have 4 right

Danni so far you have 6 right

I'm going to tell you which ones though   

Leigh


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Right i'll give it another go -

1. Boxing

2. Niagara Falls 

3. Rhubarb and Strawberries

4. Strawberries

5. It grew inside the bottle?

6. Dwell, Dwindle, Dwarf

7. Comma, Colon, Question mark, Exclamation mark, Quotation mark, Brackets, Full stop and Dash. 

8. Lettuce

9. Slippers, Shoes, Stockings, Socks, Sandals, Skates, Stilettoes

How's that?

Kim.x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

1) Boxing
2)Niagara Falls
3) Rhubarb and Asparagus
4) Strawberries
5) It's only a small pear that can be put throught the top of the bottle, but the curve of the glass makes it look bigger?
6) Dwell, dwindle, dwarf,
7) full stop, colon, semi-colon, apostrophe, exclamation mark, question mark, comma, hyphon, open bracket, close bracket
 Lettuce
9) shoe, sock, stocking, slipper, sandal, slingbacks, stilettos,


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Can we have the answers now please??  

Kim.x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Asparagus is definitely a perennial vegetable, it depends if you take vegetable with its true meaniing or not.  Rhubarb is technically a vegetable and also perennial.  So is Good King Henry.  Jerusalem artichokes are generally treated as a perennial, although they die down over winter and come back from tubers, so probably don't count here.  What about Cardoons?  They aer both veg and perennial....  There are more than 2 by my (RHS) book!!!

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No 5 - When the pear is a baby pear they tie the bottle over it so it grows in the bottle.  When the pear is big enough they cut the stalk and then fill the bottle with Brandy.  

Seen this done on TV !! 

T xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

That's very clever Tashja!!!

Well, Lettuce soup certainly exists - New Covent Garden Soup Co sell it from time to time.  And banoffee pie contains cooked bananas oh and then there's dried bananas and banana loaf etc... so I'm a bit stumped by no. 8.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

im happy with getting 6 right!


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

answers answers answers


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

Answers To Quiz:

1. The one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants
know the score or the leader until the contest ends. .
Boxing

2. North American landmark constantly moving backward. Niagara Falls
(The rim is worn down about two and a half feet each year because of the
millions of gallons of water that rush over it every minute.)

3. Only two vegetables that can live to produce on their own for several
growing seasons. . Asparagus and rhubarb.

4. The fruit with its seeds on the outside. . Strawberry.

5. How did the pear get inside the brandy bottle? It grew inside the
bottle. (The bottles are placed over pear buds when they are small, and
are wired in place on the tree. The bottle is left in place for the
entire growing season. When the pears are ripe, they are snipped off at
the
stems.)

6. Three English words beginning with dw ... Dwarf, dwell and dwindle.

7. Fourteen punctuation marks in English grammar. . Period, comma,
colon, semicolon, dash, hyphen, apostrophe, question mark, exclamation
point, quotation marks, bracket, parenthesis, braces, and ellipses.

8. The only vegetable or fruit never sold frozen, canned, processed,
cooked, or in any other form but fresh Lettuce.

9. Six or more things you can wear on your feet beginning with "s".
Shoes, socks, sandals, sneakers, slippers, skis, skates, snowshoes,
stockings, stilts


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

custard said:


> banoffee pie contains cooked bananas


Banana's aren't cooked in Banoffee.  

Also, I'd say Tug-of-War for number 1 too, unless of course that's not classed as a sport??


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

RE Question 3 - I have strawberries growing in my back garden, they come back every year, we didn't plant them and we've lived here over 4years.

Kim.x


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

kia said:


> RE Question 3 - I have strawberries growing in my back garden, they come back every year, we didn't plant them and we've lived here over 4years.
> 
> Kim.x


RE Question 3 - The question asks for VEGETABLES....strawberries are fruit 

And yes rhubarb is a vegetable as fruit has to have seeds.

Leigh


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

chux said:


> Also, I'd say Tug-of-War for number 1 too, unless of course that's not classed as a sport??


With tug-of-war you can tell who is winning. Are there not markers on the rope to show spectators which team is pulling and which is being pulled.

Leigh


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok Leigh i don't feel silly    

I had strawberries on the mind


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I knew all the answers but just got here too late!  

Kay xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

kia said:


> I had strawberries on the mind


I have Strawberries in the fridge and a pot of extra thick double cream...I'm having them later


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Redcap said:


> With tug-of-war you can tell who is winning. Are there not markers on the rope to show spectators which team is pulling and which is being pulled.



Hmmmm.......maybe.  But it _could_ go backwards and forwards.


----------

